# هل يستطيع مهندس الطيار ان يقود الطائرة



## ليثو 123 (19 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال هام
هل يستطيع اي مهندس طيران ان يقود الطائرة كالطيار مثلا و يحصل على امتيازاته من السفر المجاني و الخ


----------



## جاسر (19 يونيو 2007)

وعليكم السلام 

طبعاً ولكن بعد تدريب وربما تكون له الافضلية

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## TURBOFAN (24 يونيو 2007)

في نوع من المهندسين يطلق عليهم مهندسين اختبار
وهو مهندس قادر على الطيران بالطائره
ولكن لكل مهنده اهميتها فليس الطيار اهم من المهندس يعني الموضوع مش موضوع تذاكر مجانيه وخلاص


----------



## وجدي_1405 (29 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
للأخوة
شكراً على هذه المعلومة
جزاكم الله خير الدنيا و الأخرة .


----------

